# [DEBIAN] PCMCIA Netzwerkkarte Cnet CNF 401



## Stibie (2. Mai 2004)

Hi!
Und zwar habe ich einen Laptop, auf den ich GNU Debian 3.0 Woody als Basisiinstallation gespielt habe (sprich: ich habe den Laptop soweit, dass ich ne Shell hab).
Mein Prob ist folgendes:
Und zwar will ich den Rest aus dem Internet installieren, bekomme aber meine o. gennante PCMCIA NIC nicht zum Rennen, hat wer Erfahrung mit dem Modell?
Achja, ich benutze den bf24er Kernel, aber wenn ich nen neuen kompilieren wollte, dann müsste ich ja nen Xserver installieren, da das make config ja reiner auto-Masochismus ist...weis wer, welches Modul ich laden muss?

MfG

        Stefan

P.S.: Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Stibie,

Die Cnet CNF401 PCMCIA Karte hat einen RealTek 8139 Chipsatz. Versuche das Modul für diese Netzwerkkarte zu laden. Das Modul nennt sich glaube ich: 8139too.o. 

Wenn es nicht als Modul kompiliert ist, dann musst du wohl deinen Kernel neu kompilieren. Dafür brauchst du aber kein X. Du kannst mit _# make menuconfig_ das auf ncurses basierte Kernel Konfigurationsmenü nehmen. 

Allerdings brauchst du dafür die ncurses-dev Pakete. Unter Debian hilft dir da
_# apt-get install libncurses5-dev_ abhilfe.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------

